# Implantation



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello all,

Im sure loads of people have asked this, however........

I had 2 3 day embies put back in on Friday morning, when would I expect implantation to happen?

Also, i keep having twingy feelings in the womb area, is this normal??

Love
Jacks


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Jacks
From what my clinic told me implantation can occur anything from around 7-10days post ET. When I had my FET in March I had twingy feelings think just from them mucking about with me. I think the main thing is that everyone is different but if you need some reassurance you could contact the nurse at your clinic and am sure they will be of help.

Try to stay +ve I know it hard and  is just bloody awful.                   

Rest and take it easy if you can. Are you working?
Love SBB


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi SBB,

Well im just hoping they will snuggle in nice &deep

Luckily of got all of this week of work, so I can just take it easy.  Also have DBoyf off from tomorrow for 4 days.  So it should make the week go quicker

Sorry about your BFN, take some time out for you before you think about starting again.

Love Jacks


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Jacks

Thanks
That good. Remember to drink plenty of water  and take it easy. Feet up.
I will not be able to have my next cycle until 2nd/3rd wk in July as my SIL is egg donating and her and my brother will be away on holiday begining of July. I go away to Crete a week on friday so that should be good relaxation time for my and DH. I go back to clininc 05/06/07 and hopefully will know roughly when at that appointment. How thick was your womb lining when you had transfer as this somethig I want to discuss with my clinic. I don't think mine thickening enough.


Love SBB


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi SBB,

WOW what a great thing you SIL is doing, fingers crossed for next time.  Enjoy your holiday, im jealous!!!!

Lining with 13mm this time which i think is really great.  Everyone at the clinic seemed pleased with it.

Love Jacks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jacks...

If you check out the 2ww board there's a thread called FAQs in 2ww which gives some info re implantation...check out this post further down page 1 on FET board called "implantation"...I included the link to that thread and also another interesting website on my reply to the same question....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91238.0

If you use the search option on this website you'll usually find threads/posts that will answer your questions 

Wishing you lots & lots of luck  
Take care
Natasha


----------

